# found website



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I just ran into this site for training small dogs thought I would share.

pets.webmd.com


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I need all of the help I can get


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks. That's a great video. I'm SO happy to see more positive (not aversive) training method videos online!!!!!

That "Yes! with a treat" was one of the first things Karli and I learned in puppy class and was one of our homework assignments the first week. The trainer called it learning the "Power Praise". 

Our trainer was especially good at using this yes concept and during the end of the puppy class sessions, she took one of the more responsive puppies in the class and had the puppy doing an obedience command in a matter of a couple of minutes just by saying "Yes!". She did it by saying yes at the slightest movement in the puppy's posture toward the posture she wanted it to do, or when the puppy was moving in the direction she wanted it to go.




Joy


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks I working on the training too!!!


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

thank you for sharing the link!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh those a lovely little clips. 
thank you for sharing!


----------

